# Coffee Contest!



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

*One the line: a five pack of cigars from moi.*

How to win: I am looking for the best coffee to pair with cigars!

I already know about Cafe Britt, Black Dog and Carmel Valley Roasters, so DON'T tell me about those.

I am not interested in Folgers, Starbucks, or anything mainstream.

My favorite answer will win the five pack. How I come to that conclusion is totally up to me. =)

Contest closes on 8-24-07


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Heather, I say Mr Jerry's Caribbean Cutthroat is the best darn coffee to have with a fine cee-gar!

Mr. Jerry is a fine BOTL and BOTB (brother of the bean on CigarLive) and roasts the coffee he sells, in his own shop. That coffee is so damn smooth and has so much flavor , that it stands up to the finest ligero... Check him out - he rocks!

MrJerry - killerbeans.com

CD


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

I have some one-of-a-kind "Smoke & Aces" coffee coming from Mr. Jerry so I will let you know how that pairs with a good cigar


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd vote for killerbeans.com as well. Jerry is obviously a great guy...

I'd bet the Smoke & Aces blend will be delish........


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

phuck that knocks me out...........................any of the Killer Beans blends though go great with smokes. whether you like hot or cold Killer Beans are da shizzle. My favs:

Cutthroat
Nic Knife Fight
Mad Man
Knockout

if you ike "robust" you cant go wrong with ay ny of the above, however Mr.Jerry does roast a "med" strength too.

just contact him and ask him to tell you about cofee,you'll be on the phone for 40 min or atleast 6-10 emails. :whoohoo: :whoohoo: :whoohoo:


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

You know, if you all recommend the same coffee, you can't win unless you were the first! =) Anyways, thanks for that info, I've contacted him just now. With rave reviews like this, how could I not? 

Now, let's hear about some other coffee...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

There are two that I swear by, and they ain't cheap but ohhh so good!

Jamaican Blue Mountain
Hawaiian Kaui - not the 10% blended stuff either

Like liquid Nirvana...

:dribble:

Always buy whole beans and grind only what you need, when you need it.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

l0venpeace said:


> Now, let's hear about some other coffee...


there are NO OTHER COFFEE'S:smoke:

oh yeah ask about the Dai Chang from the Far East...if you got the boobies too............................:roflmao:


----------



## Contessa (Aug 8, 2007)

I would recommend some Kopi Luwak, but considering it's about $600/lb, I've never tried the stuff. Then again, if you know how it's made, you might not want to try it either. However, at that price, it better go great with EVERYTHING.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Contessa said:


> I would recommend some Kopi Luwak, but considering it's about $600/lb, I've never tried the stuff. Then again, if you know how it's made, you might not want to try it either. However, at that price, it better go great with EVERYTHING.


Is that the lemur poop coffee? No, thanks. =)


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

coach said:


> there are NO OTHER COFFEE'S:smoke:
> 
> oh yeah ask about the Dai Chang from the Far East...if you got the boobies too............................:roflmao:


Don't worry, mine are made of steel.


----------



## Contessa (Aug 8, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> Is that the lemur poop coffee? No, thanks. =)


:lol: Yup!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Check this out-*

See if this will help you. Any paricular cigar you enjoy the most?

http://www.icchawaii.com/english/coffeeSelections.html


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*And then we have Gurka*

Here you go ---Hope this helps you. If not a good Scotch might.

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=GURKHACOFFEE

http://www.internetcigarsales.com/catalog/coffee-c-30.html


----------



## cigarsmoka-cl (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll say go with Moose Drool or smoke Jumper by Hunter bay. I tried this recently and it was really nice. bold full flavors with a crisp aftertaste that leaves your mouth feeling clean. Goooooooood Stuff! http://www.hunterbay.com/


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> Don't worry, mine are made of steel.


Dam*.

you go girl!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

If you can find Tanzania Peaberry coffee, you have your match!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is a site that sells it. http://www.coffeeam.com/tanpeab.html On occasion, a cherry which produces coffee beans will be affected which causes the bean to become one instead of the two halves so the flavour ismore intense. Very good with a full flavoured smoke!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

My sister lived near this coffee roaster in Redwood City, CA. She has since moved back to Iowa (where I live) but we all still order coffee from here. I recommend the Fancy Viennese and the Dark Expresso.

http://www.connoisseurcoffeeco.com/coffee.html


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

MrJerry and BlackDog are both great however in the running is:

http://www.whitehorsecoffee.com/prodcoffee.htm


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I know it's mainstream (in Canada at least), but Tim Horton's coffee is great. 

http://www.timhortons.com/en/index.html


----------



## ulster-cl (Jul 22, 2007)

When I actually purchase coffee - home roaster here - it is this stuff.

They roast to specific bean profile. This one has a nice nutty flavor on the finish Sulawesi 'Celebes Classique' Coffee

The second recomendation is a Brazilian coffee - Brazil Fazenda. Just listen to the description - It starts out with a citrusy brightness followed by deeper notes of dark cocoa, a suprisingly fitting earthiness for such a clean cup, all topped off with roasted almonds! All the characteristerics, plus a floral hint, carry over to the finish.

You must try both.


----------



## dberge-cl (Mar 28, 2007)

My new favorite to pair with a nice maduro is Intelligentsia Organic Sumatra. The best. http://www.intelligentsiacoffee.com/


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey I have to say the best thing to go with a cigar is a cuban style espresso, and the best place for that is http://www.elmolinocoffee.com/index.asp. Just my two cents


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok...first I apologize to Russ for stealing this from him. He bombed me with some coffee that is absolutely incredible. New Orleans makes this coffee called Community coffee. Community Coffee has a few flavors but the two he sent me was Dark Roast and New Orleans Blend® Coffee and Chicory. You mix them equally an it is so the best coffee I have efer had. now...i just made my forst order from Jerry at Killer Beans so I dont have that as a possibility...yet.

http://www.communitycoffee.com/ccc/

its inexpensive and very rich and flavorful. Thanks again to Russ for that recommendation. Teekeladude.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Heather, you know my cigar tastes, so here's my recommendations (and I think I know why you're asking...!). Other have beat me to it, but I'm not after the contest prize anyway.
To pair with a mild cigar you can't go wrong with Black Dog's Columbian Huila Oporapa. For a medium cigar try Black Dog's Guatemala Huehuetenango. For those full bodied cigars I highly recommend Killer Beans Nicaraguan Knife Fight or Venezuelan Vendetta. 

I know, you said not to tell you about Black Dog, but I've never been very good about following directions...


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Heather, since Jerrys coffee is nominated so often here, I'll tell you about a local roaster.

*Colonial Coffee* is roughly 95% of the coffee I drink, and by the vast majority, Espresso based drinks. If you prefer drip coffee (or French press, Aeropress, Moka Pot, whatever) I'd highly recommend them. I deal with them for business as well as our company coffee program is through them so I've been on a tour of their facility. Amazing set-up and extremely clean. They are a small batch roaster and NONE of their retail sales coffee is kept longer than 1 week from roast date.

They have blends and roasts to suit every taste and my wife (a decaf nut) is in love with their Swiss Water Decaf. Their wide selection will also contain almost anything to pair well with almost any cigar you choose.

Pick a blend and I'd be happy to send you a 1/2 lb sample of whole bean or ground, as you wish M'Lady!!![/


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Newfie said:


> Pick a blend and I'd be happy to send you a 1/2 lb sample of whole bean or ground, as you wish M'Lady!!![/


Check out Jim being all chivalrous...geez Jim you're making the rest of us look bad!! 

BTW Heather if the gentleman thing isn't working for you give me a call okay?? :lol:


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Labman said:


> Check out Jim being all chivalrous...geez Jim you're making the rest of us look bad!!
> ...snip


Nope, just trying to share an awesome coffee. If you want a sample, pick one and I'll send you some too.



Labman said:


> snip....BTW Heather if the gentleman thing isn't working for you give me a call okay?? :lol:


Hey, HEY, *HEY*, stand in line pal. Don't you have some snow to shovel or sumpin'??:lol:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Newfie said:


> Hey, HEY, *HEY*, stand in line pal. Don't you have some snow to shovel or sumpin'??:lol:


Jim, shoveling snow is next month. This month I'm using my shovel for a fly swatter!! The mosquitoes are so big up this way I nearly broke the handle of my shovel when I hit one...even then he got up and flew away! :lol:

Heather, don't worry about the above statement...it's still a lovely place to raise children. You don't have to worry about polar bears until late winter, of course there are black bears through out the rest of the year, oh and wolves are always a constant threat. DAMN...


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Labman said:


> Jim, shoveling snow is next month. This month I'm using my shovel for a fly swatter!! The mosquitoes are so big up this way I nearly broke the handle of my shovel when I hit one...even then he got up and flew away! :lol:...snip


You're full of it dude. You forget I lived in Labrador for 9 years and I've seen snow all 12 months of the year and have seen the Labour Day Softball Championships "snowed out".:mumbles:

You're right about the Skeeters though. Newfie Air Force we used to call 'em.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Newfie said:


> You're full of it dude. You forget I lived in Labrador for 9 years and I've seen snow all 12 months of the year and have seen the Labour Day Softball Championships "snowed out".:mumbles:
> 
> You're right about the Skeeters though. Newfie Air Force we used to call 'em.


:lol:...yup. It's a crazy land I live in, but I wouldn't change it for all the cigars in Cuba. Maybe if you threw in Nicaragua too, I'd think about it!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

cigarsmoka said:


> I'll say go with Moose Drool or smoke Jumper by Hunter bay. I tried this recently and it was really nice. bold full flavors with a crisp aftertaste that leaves your mouth feeling clean. Goooooooood Stuff! http://www.hunterbay.com/


I have to agree, I tried the hunterbay at RTDA and that is the first time I have not had to add any sugar. Just the flavors alone are awesome. i have had Mr Jerrys Caribean Cut throat coffee and it was perfect and really roasty.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

These are great suggestions guys! Maybe I should have made this contest shorter.... I don't know how I'm going to choose! But, choose I will, in 9 days. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Are you gonna try samples of all of these recommendations Heather? You'll be so jacked up on caffeine, you'll be a posting fool!

:biggrin:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know if this helps, but I kinda took a shine to some Indian Monsoon coffee I picked up at a local international farmers market. It had a great earthiness that really complements some cigars. And it's exotic and lower acid to boot. 

If you have a similar sort of market in your area, I recommend checking it out. (Mine has nearly 2 dozen varieties to choose from, starting with Jamaican Blue Mountain to french roast.) I think I've seen the Monsoon coffee for sale by a number of different online vendors too.

Oh! One other thought: Do you have a Trader Joes in your area? They have a coffee called Volcano (I think that's the name) and a few other interesting varieties that might add nicely to your smoking experience.


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

*Gorilla Coffee*

If you like deep, dark and robust coffee with a penetrating flavor, go with Gorilla Coffee. I like the Nicaraguan Segovia...a little sweet, a little nutty and very full bodied.

The beans are hand-roasted daily in Brooklyn in 30lb batches, and it's all organic and fair trade certified.

Check it out: www.gorillacoffee.com


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Are you gonna try samples of all of these recommendations Heather? You'll be so jacked up on caffeine, you'll be a posting fool!
> 
> :biggrin:


Yeah, I figure I'll get more work done if I'm all cracked out on caffeine. =)


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Heather, I like the coffee from Trader Joes. I HATE HATE HATE Starbucks. We have a coffee pot with a grinder and work and I brew coffee almost every morning. They brew Starbucks in the community pot, but now people wait for me to brew the good stuff!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Heather, I like the coffee from Trader Joes. I HATE HATE HATE Starbucks. We have a coffee pot with a grinder and work and I brew coffee almost every morning. They brew Starbucks in the community pot, but now people wait for me to brew the good stuff!


Words cannot express how sad I am that there is no Trader Joes in Austin. In CA, that was the only place I shopped at. Excuse my while I go cry.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> Words cannot express how sad I am that there is no Trader Joes in Austin. In CA, that was the only place I shopped at. Excuse my while I go cry.


There, there. Don't worry, they're expanding. A year ago, we didn't have one in Atlanta. I only knew about it because I'm from Portland, OR and it's a staple there. When I saw it here in Atlanta the first time, I got all misty.

I find that even the horrid crap they have here in the office can be made semi-good with an inexpensive French press I picked up for a few bucks at IKEA. People come by and steal my coffee and have a hard time believe it's the same stuff as the hot brown water in the break room.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Heather, please don't cry! We do about 99% of our shopping there. Tired of the processed nasty food. It is amazing to taste the difference between real ketchup and peanut butter than the big name brands. Hopefully you get one soon. Hey! Open one next to the cigar shop!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Last chance! Winner decided on Friday...get some suggestions in.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

OK one last one. The hotel I stayed at a while back on the blustery but beautiful Oregon coast (Cannon Beach) served up coffee made and sold in a little shop a few blocks away. It was some pretty good stuff, and they do organic coffee, if you're into that. It's called Sleepy Monk Coffee. You can find them online at http://www.sleepymonkcoffee.com/


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I have one other coffee company/blend to post about. The company is called Alterra Coffee and they are up in Milwaukee WI. Alterra Coffee

Now, one blend in particular is an amazing blend and it holds a special bit of significance to me. The company mascot is a Blue Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog) called Mina. They make a special blend in her honor called the "Blue Heeler Blend". As my fiancee Julie and I own 5 Heelers of our own, it's a natural for me to want some of this blend now and again. Let me tell you it is as smooth and flavorful as all hell too!!

Check it out: Blue Heeler Blend

Well, that's it for me Heather!

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone else have some great coffee suggestions for Heather?


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

*Oren's Beowulf Blend*

I do! I do!

So, my first entry was a local Brooklyn roaster and coffee house (http://www.gorillacoffee.com), which has been a huge success here. To stay with that local theme, I strongly suggest trying Oren's Daily Roast (http://www.orensdailyroast.com/). Oren's is a small chain of 9 coffee shops in NYC, and they roast their own beans across the Hudson over in Jersey City. There's an Oren's down the street from where I used work, and I used to go there every single morning. Every day, the line inside the tiny Manhattan shop would twist around like a snake and often end somewhere outside the door. Yes, it's that good!:dribble:

Their selection is extensive. They seem to have nearly every roast and bean variety imanginable and as well as their own proprietary blends. I have tried several of them, but I'm a strong coffee guy and ususally turn to their proprietary espresso blend named Beowulf Blend. It has a truly unique taste to it. Give it a try...if you're (wo)man enough!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

The time draws near. 2 days until I announce the winner.

Thank you for all of you who have posted a suggestion. Good stuff in here.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

"God Listens... To Slayer" :lol: Man this board is just crackin' me up today. Awesome avatar CubanLink!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

welcome


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The best one would be to meet with me for a cup!


Me and my wife and her fiancé'--------HA---- gotcha---


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Give Doi Chaang a try. It's also available from Mr. Jerry at a great price. I really enjoy the single estate dark roast with a Famous madurito to give the day a jumpstart.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> The best one would be to meet with me for a cup!
> 
> Me and my wife and her fiancé'--------HA---- gotcha---


That'd be interesting indeed...


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

LAST CHANCE! I announce the winner any time from midnight tonight until midnight tomorrow... here's what is up for grabs:

1. CAO America robusto
2. Dona Flor (Brazilian) robusto
3. Cienfuego by Puros Indios robusto
4. Camacho Corojo robusto 
5. Primos Maduro Torpedo 

If you are drooling over these babies, you'd better make me drool over your coffee suggestions...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

"If you are drooling over these babies, you'd better make me drool over your coffee suggestions..."

Oh *Smack *again!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

*The Winner*

And the winner is....CEEDEE! For being the first to recommend Killer Beans, which was so heartily recommended by everyone else, and for also recommending Alterra, which looks like a really cool company that I am excited to try! Thanks CEE DEE! Your sticks, pictured here, will be mailed today.

Oh, and honorable mention to Daver3282- that peaberry coffee sounds really interesting as well.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats CD!! Great contest Heather.


----------



## NNexus (Aug 12, 2007)

I really enjoy this coffee and it is not very expensive. I picked it up at a weird health food store one time. Good luck with your search.

http://www.dancinggoats.com/Dancing_Goats_reg_Blends_C4370.cfm


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

Congrats...that Killerbeen stuff is amazing.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I tried messaging Jerry but he doesn't seem to reply, not sure if it's cause I asked if you could throw together a sampler I could purchase or what..


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very Nice Contest----Congrads CeeDee!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

NNexus said:


> I really enjoy this coffee and it is not very expensive. I picked it up at a weird health food store one time. Good luck with your search.
> 
> http://www.dancinggoats.com/Dancing_Goats_reg_Blends_C4370.cfm


It's funny you mention Dancing Goats. I'd never heard of it before, but yesterday the coffee shop I stopped at in Tacoma, WA was serving it. (I probably was there right around the time you posted this message!)


----------



## MrJerry-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrat CeeDee! Damned nice contest Heather.

Just ot let you guys (and gals) know, all of mmy Killer Beans are 100% organic but I'm not about to pay extra for the certification as I'd be forced to pass on the additional cost to my clients. We also pay more than twice Fair Trade price for our beans...I like to call it "World Trade".


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Daniel D said:


> I tried messaging Jerry but he doesn't seem to reply, not sure if it's cause I asked if you could throw together a sampler I could purchase or what..


email him

[email protected]


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

l0venpeace said:


> And the winner is....CEEDEE! For being the first to recommend Killer Beans, which was so heartily recommended by everyone else, and for also recommending Alterra, which looks like a really cool company that I am excited to try! Thanks CEE DEE! Your sticks, pictured here, will be mailed today.
> 
> Oh, and honorable mention to Daver3282- that peaberry coffee sounds really interesting as well.


Absoluty AWESOME!! Thanks Heather, I think that you can't go wrong with any of the suggestions made by all the fine Brothers and Sisters of the leaf! I can't wait to sample those sticks, they look amazing!!! Great contest Heather and great competition y'all!! I am stoked!:whoohoo::whoohoo:

CD


----------

